# Mess Dress Regulations



## RetiredRoyal (19 Jun 2007)

Does anyone know the actual interpretation of the regulation regarding mess dress from other branches of service?

Specifically, I was with the RCR, LOTRP'd to an Air Trade, left the forces and am on my way back in. I know that after my LOTRP I was still allowed to wear my RCR mess dress. What about after re-enrolling?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (19 Jun 2007)

If it is an obsolete pattern that you purchased when it was authorized you can still wear it subject to it being one of the following:

the CF midnight blue mess dress and pre-DEU combat arms mess dress may be worn by those serving on, and who purchased the uniform prior to 19 June 1986;
or
obsolete mess dress patterns of the Royal Canadian Navy, Canadian Army, and Royal Canadian Air Force may be worn by those serving on, and who purchased the uniform
prior to 1 February 1968. Information on the applicable regulations can be obtained from NDHQ/DHH.

I'm going to assume it is option 1, the pre-DEU combat arms mess dress.  In that case, if you re-enroll into the infantry you should be able to.  I think you had a kind and caring Squadron Chief or equivalent, because the dress regs also say:
CF members are allocated environmental identity and *uniformed according to the functional branch* to which they belong.

So my interpretation is that you can continue to wear the infantry mess dress as long as you are infantry, but if you belong to the Air Force you wear the Air Force uniform.  Of course the person to ask is the AF CWO or your wing Chief Warrant Officer.  http://www.dnd.ca/dsa/app_bio/engraph/FChiefOfficerAddressBook_e.asp?SectChoice=2
They're the people that can give you the interpretation.

Edit- Spelling


----------



## RetiredRoyal (19 Jun 2007)

ah, thanks. Yep, I purchased my infantry mess dress prior to 1986. My SWO did indeed say that I did not need to purchase new mess dress, but I wouldn't describe him as at all kind...lol.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (19 Jun 2007)

I have to agree with ammotech on this one, I just ceotp'd from NavComm to Arty Offr and am no longer permitted to wear my Navy Mess Dress


----------



## navymich (20 Jun 2007)

I've seen on a few people, and have had others tell me, that for tradition you can wear the buttons of your former element on your current mess dress.  I've never seen anything written on this though.  Is it allowed, or actually written anywhere?


----------

